# Cleaning Ehiem Diffusers



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have an ehiem diffuser from drsfostersmith.com and it sure seems to get dirty easily. I have been just running hot water over it, but it doesnt seem to do the job as well as I would like. Anyone have any tips for cleaning these things?

TIA


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

One ounce of bleach and a couple of ounces of water in a small glass. Put the disk in this solution for 20 minutes. It wll be as good as new and you will get small bubbles again. Be very careful with the glass disk. It is very fragile.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great thanks Steve!


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Vinegar worked better for me compared to bleach (undiluted).
I used bleach (undiluted) to kill off the algae, soaking for 20mins, then rinse. Then I soak it in vinegar inverted for 1/2 hour, then rinse.


----------

